# Canon Powershot S110 not recognized as mass storage device



## JochenF (Jan 11, 2015)

In Linux my Canon Powershot S110 is detected as usb mass storage device, but in FreeBSD it is not.

Is there a way to get in working in FreeBSD?

```
usbconfig -u 2 -a 6 dump_device_desc
ugen2.6: <Canon Digital Camera Canon Inc.> at usbus2, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=HIGH (480Mbps) pwr=ON (2mA)

  bLength = 0x0012 
  bDescriptorType = 0x0001 
  bcdUSB = 0x0200 
  bDeviceClass = 0x0000 
  bDeviceSubClass = 0x0000 
  bDeviceProtocol = 0x0000 
  bMaxPacketSize0 = 0x0040 
  idVendor = 0x04a9 
  idProduct = 0x3192 
  bcdDevice = 0x0002 
  iManufacturer = 0x0001  <Canon Inc.>
  iProduct = 0x0002  <Canon Digital Camera>
  iSerialNumber = 0x0003  <347A8D6114FA423BB65CB8E5776F15E8>
  bNumConfigurations = 0x0001
```


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 11, 2015)

Check the camera menus to see if it supports USB mass storage mode.  Many Canon cameras only use PTP.  Programs like graphics/gphoto2 can usually talk to them.  Really, though, the easier way is just to connect a card reader to the computer and read the camera card directly.  That is usually faster, too.


----------



## JochenF (Jan 12, 2015)

As I said above the camera is mounted as mass storage in Linux. My Lenovo Ideacentre has a builtin card reader, but that is also not supported in FreeBSD. In Linux it works fine (a realteak reader). That's very sad, that FreeBSD has only limited hardware support. :-(


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 12, 2015)

JochenF said:


> As I said above the camera is mounted as mass storage in Linux.


"USB mass storage" is a technical term.  I have no doubt that a Linux desktop will show it as files, but unless that camera has a true USB storage mode, it is only being shown that way by desktop software like I suggested above, or possibly graphics/fusefs-gphotofs.

This is not a FreeBSD hardware support issue, it's a user desktop issue.


----------



## JochenF (Jan 17, 2015)

Thank you wblock, gphoto2 and all camera apps using libgphoto2 are working.


----------

